# Competition for the VW Eos....



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Cool article about the Volvo C70 hardtop convertible with pics and mention of the Eos...








http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/t....html


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (gophaster)*

I was briefly interested in the C70, but I think it looks too Chrysler Sebring to me. I don't like the roof system either. The Eos roof effectively has 1 pivot point through the span/arc, where the C70 has 2. It just seems like the C70 roof is less rigid and will develop more play over time. Plus I think there's some silly string driven headliner system that "scrunches" the headliner up when the roof opens, and pulls it in place when it closes. What I'm wating to see is the new BMW 3 series convertible, because its supposed to have a top that works just like the Eos. 
See what I mean...Yuk!











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:05 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Wow, you are right..pretty nasty. I'm for the Eos all the way!! just thought it was interesting to see what it will be up against here. I know in Europe there are quite a few more hard tops in this category. What other hard tops besides the C70 will the Eos be up against in the USA?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

The c70 is 10k more and its slower. But i do like the way it looks. I like the eos more. There might be some more hardtops coming out... i think i saw ford was going to produce one? Not sure anymore. 
JT


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

^ Yeah, Ford will be releasing a Ford Focus CC in the near future.


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Pontiac has a G6 convertible hard-top coming out this spring at about $28k.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (fookie)*

Yeah, but nobody in their right mind is gonna buy a Pontiac.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

VW will never put blue indicators on their needles. Red tells the driver that bit of information can change. Hence that is why all needles and the MFA displays are all red. 
It makes you focus on the red and ignore the details of the blue when driving. It makes reading the display 10x easier.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Furiator)*

Yep, There's your blue needles, and its in the highest performance car/most critical application VW offers [mk5 R32]. You must be new to this Volkswagen thing, eh?
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...f-r32 











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:20 AM 6-24-2006_


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for the link to the R32 dash... I never saw it, as I am not interested in that car. Now, what color does it glow? My guess it that it isn't blue anymore.... probably white looking at the photo.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_It just seems like the C70 roof is less rigid and will develop more play over time. Plus I think there's some silly string driven headliner system that "scrunches" the headliner up when the roof opens, and pulls it in place when it closes.

The Eos has something similar. They're both Oasys designs. I think it just folds up the flap that covers the inside of the C pillar.

















_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_What I'm wating to see is the new BMW 3 series convertible, because its supposed to have a top that works just like the Eos.

Hmm, that's news to me. I thought it would have a top more like the C70.


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

You're kidding yourself if you think the top mechanism on the Eos is any less complicated. All the retractable hardtops seem devilishly complex. And the Eos has the added issue of the tilt/slide sunroof. Don't get me wrong, that's not a criticism. I'm still planning on buying an Eos. Just acknowledging reality.
Btw, I sat in both the Eos and the C70 at the LA Auto Show. The C70 feels tighter. Don't know the actual measurements but I'm guessing the Eos is wider than the Volvo.
Still the C70 is nice. I just prefer the Eos for the availability of the VR6, DSG and overall VW style.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (markedcw)*

Honestly, the only thing I really don't like about the Eos is the steering wheel. It's just so... boring.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

I will tell you why the Eos folding roof is better than the C70. The Eos dosen't need to reach the same height as does the C70. It looks like it is about 1 foot lower in height. That means people like me who garage their cars can pull in one day with the roof down, and the next day when it is pooring rain outside, close it in the garage. The C70 might not be able to close in my garage, as it looks high enough to hit my garage door opener.
Does anyone have or has seen the stats on how high the VW roof opens, and is there something on the C70?


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

Here is a great video of the roof closing:
http://video.google.com/videop...84705
This is the only video I saw where they show it closing. 
Now pay attention to the guys in the background, you will notice that the roof does not get higher than the top of their head. So that is plenty of clearance for the garage. Also when I time the closing it takes 26 seconds not 25 as advertised.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh yeah that will fit in my garage.. sweet.
JT
Never paid attention to how high it opened. not high at all


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (Furiator)*

The potential height issue with the Eos does not stem from the roof, but from the trunk lid, which will be the the highest part of the vehicle during rood deployment. If I remember correctly, it stated that the height of the vehicle during roof deployment will be 1.79 meters (that's 5'10"ish). Oh and on the entire Wos versus C70/Opel Astra TT roof issue - the


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (JML)*

I see the obvious reasons why people think the Eos and C70 will be competitors, but the reality of it is that they won't compete at all. The C70 will easily be $10,000 more than the Eos.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Looks like the Eos will win out on value alone. Besides the fact that it has the performance and features to back it up. VW IS about value









_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_I see the obvious reasons why people think the Eos and C70 will be competitors, but the reality of it is that they won't compete at all. The C70 will easily be $10,000 more than the Eos.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Honestly, the only thing I really don't like about the Eos is the steering wheel. It's just so... boring.

You could probably swap in the Flat bottom steering wheel from the GTI/GLI..


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Haha that chrysler is a monster.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

the main benefit to the 2 pivot design of the C70's top is that there's a roof over 4 full size heads, but some trunk space when the roof's down.
Although it doesn't look like it when you open the trunk. The roof covers a pretty big opening, but there's a button in the trunk that raises the whole assembly up and you can stow stuff under there.
I MUCH prefer the C70.
But it is 10k more expensive.
Then again, my last car was a '97 850, which i miss dearly. So i am a Volvo nut first and foremost.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_the main benefit to the 2 pivot design of the C70's top is that there's a roof over 4 full size heads, but some trunk space when the roof's down.

But this is not an advantage over the Eos, which also splits the overhead part of the roof into 3 pieces. Some journalists are incorrectly reporting that the Eos has a two-piece roof like the Pontiac G6 or the Ford Focus CC. They're fooled by the fixed side rails for the Eos top, but these are separate pieces. To be fair, these side rails make the Eos rear seat narrower than the C70's; that is one genuine advantage for the Volvo.

_Quote »_Although it doesn't look like it when you open the trunk. The roof covers a pretty big opening, but there's a button in the trunk that raises the whole assembly up and you can stow stuff under there.

The Eos roof actually stacks even more compactly, so that you can access the luggage space reasonably without needing a lifter mechanism like the Volvo C70 and the Opel/Vauxhall Astra TwinTop require. A couple of reviews have already complained that waiting for these lifters to deploy and retract when you just want to pop something in the trunk is a bit annoying.


_Modified by flubber at 4:25 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (flubber)*

First spy picture of the new Chrysler Sebring with a retractible hard top.
http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs....=1024 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:50 AM 5-24-2006_


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I strongly suggest you get some glasses. The Chrysler and the C70 only have "Car", 4 wheels and a steering wheel in common. The Sebring is ugly and disproportionate while the Volvo like the Eos looks classy and is undoubtedly built better.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_First spy picture of the new Chrysler Sebring with a retractible hard top.
 Looks like a soft top to me


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (jaxJetta1.8t)*

Ah ok I just read somewhere about it being a fake cloth roof for cover up,,, but why would they go thru that effort? why not just cover it? strange


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (fleuger99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fleuger99* »_
The Chrysler and the C70 only have "Car", 4 wheels and a steering wheel in common. The Sebring is ugly and disproportionate while the Volvo like the Eos looks classy and is undoubtedly built better.









LOL, too funny.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

i wonder if vw patented the sunroof part of the car..


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (dub*man)*

VW does not make the roof, retractible hardtops are a technology auto manufacturers outsource like navigation, xenon headlights, or direct fuel injection. The top is built by a German company called Webasto. There's a Webasto plant 5 miles from my house that supplies sunroofs to Toyota Camrys and Avalons that are made in Georgetown, KY. 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:36 PM 5-24-2006_


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

but they designed the sunroof into the hard top tho didnt they? Obviously there is a reason that no other hard top manufacture has never stuck one of em in their cars...


----------



## jkhonea (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

Don't fool yourself about the trunk in the Volvo compared to the Eos. Looked at both of them back to back at the Atlanta Show, tops up and down, and looks like the Eos is going to be the winner hands down in trunk space. Rough numbers were something in the area of 11 cubic feet with the top up while still having something over seven cubic feet with the top down. I'm almost positive the Volvo is not bigger.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_The Eos has something similar. They're both Oasys designs. 


the roof is made and designed by WEBASTO


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (buddahvw)*

The full name is Webasto Open Air SYStems, which is where OASYS comes from. Websato has different divisions that make other things like engine heaters. And no Dub*man, no. Sunroofs, just like retractible hardtops are outsourced. The new BMW 3 is gonna have a glass sunroof in its retractible hardtop, and I'd be willing to bet that one reason the Chrysler Sebring I posted yesterday had a fake camoflauge cloth top over its retractible hardtop is to conceal a sunroof. 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:09 AM 5-25-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The full name is Webasto Open Air SYStems, which is where OASYS comes from.

Yes, and at the time they designed the top for the Eos (and the C70, and the Mini), OASYS was a separate joint venture with Pininfarina. Webasto has now absorbed Pininfarina's share, and OASYS is wholly owned by Webasto.

_Quote »_The new BMW 3 is gonna have a glass sunroof in its retractible hardtop, and I'd be willing to bet that one reason the Chrysler Sebring I posted yesterday had a fake camoflauge cloth top over its retractible hardtop is to conceal a sunroof.

I hope they'll at least have glass roofs. It's not a big leap to think that a convertible buyer would want an open feeling even when the top is up, but only Renault and VW seem to have figured this out so far. Even without the sunroof feature, to me the Eos' glass roof is a big advantage over the C70 and the G6.


_Modified by flubber at 7:02 AM 5-25-2006_


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

man i thought that the eos would really attract merc buyers...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (flubber)*

Speaking of your link to OASIS, the manufacturer of the top seems to feel that you can open/close the top on the Eos inside a garage. I know that issue has been tossed around about 6 months ago.

http://www.openairsystems.com/company/en/4024.html 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:14 AM 5-26-2006_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Check out the video of the OASYS Vision. It's a BMW E46 convertible turned hardtop convertible and the top functions in almost the exact same way the Eos roof does, sunroof and all.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (Pelican18TQA4)*

hmmm...you don't suppose they will be doing the new 3 series Vert do you? or do they also do vrt conversions for indivual people that want them?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_hmmm...you don't suppose they will be doing the new 3 series Vert do you? or do they also do vrt conversions for indivual people that want them?

No, I think they're only a volume manufacturer. I think the Vision was what they used to market their ideas before they even had the Eos deal.
It wouldn't surprise me if Oasys does the 3-series top; they seem to be becoming more and more of a player in the market. But the spy shots I've seen make the 3-series top look more like the C70's design rather than the Eos.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

I heard that Volkswagen has exclusivity for an undisclosed amount of time as per their contract with Webasto...


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Competition for the VW Eos.... (kornjd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kornjd* »_I heard that Volkswagen has exclusivity for an undisclosed amount of time as per their contract with Webasto...

I read that somewhere also...


----------



## rickysals (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Yeah, but nobody in their right mind is gonna buy a Pontiac.

I wouldn't buy a Pontiac, except the Solstice, but plenty of people would say the same thing about VW. VW isn't exactly Honda/Toyota afterall


----------

